# Engineers Corner > Civil Engineering Design Life of Buildings as per ACI CODE 318-99

## utks11

Hi how r u ? hope you are fine there . Please can u tell me tha Design life of Buildings as Per ACI CODE 318-99. It will be a pleasure for me .Thanks in advance

----------


## The U.T

hi fine now i am studying 3rd so i don know any thing about the Design life of Buildings as Per ACI CODE 318-99 sorry friend.....please forward past quest paper with answer....

----------

